# Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein



## Research (9. Oktober 2013)

*Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Hallo Freunde der Zukunft!

Erneut sind große Fortschritte an der Drosselfront zu Vermelden:
Nach der T1000-Kom (2.3), Kongostar (noch 2014)und [URL="https://netzpolitik.org/2013/abschaffung-der-flatrate-vodafone-folgt-der-deutsche-telekom/"]Vaderfone[/URL] * ist nun auch O² in Neuland einmarschiert und bekämpft das immer stärker auftretende "Internet".
Aktiv in Kampfhandlungen beteiligt sind sind aktuell süc//dacor (7.2) und baMbit (Bamberg) (3).
Dies wird ab 17.10.2013 passieren.
Spätestens seit PRISM und Co. sollte jeder verstanden haben: Das Netz ist dein Feind. Immer mehr Menschen verfallen Sekten die Essen fotografieren um diese Fotos künstlich verschlechtern und dann mit anderen Mitgliedern zu "teilen". Oder reale Freunde mit Millionen Stalkern, Speichelleckern und Unbekannten zu ersetzen.
Katzen und Pony Kulte gegründet. Porn geguckt. Noch mehr Katzen.

Manche Spielen gar darüber, sehen Filme, hören Radio und Co. Es werden massiv Arbeitsplätze und Finanzmittel vernichtet. Die Öffentlich Rechtlichen mussten gar, um ihr überleben zu sichern, wichtige Dinge zu retten 10 Basskapellen, Volksmatel, Rosenmünder Pilger, 30Reporterteam-Redundanz für ein Event, Steuern erheben, um zu überleben. Auch auf diese Internetfähigen Geräte wie Computter.
Spätessenz seit 1990 haben schon rund 90% der Bevölkerung schon einmal Internet konsumiert. Fast kein Haushalt hat keinen "PC". Erschreckende Zahlen.
Arbeitsplätze und Steuereinnahmen schafft es im Gegenzug aber keine.


Was wird gemacht? Zum leichten Entzug gibt es für die Bevölkerung folgende Tarife:
*Paket S*
25€ für Telefonieren mit echten Menschen, 24/7 ohne Zusatzkosten, 100GB Internet bei 8MBit/s und dann eine Drosselung auf 2MBit/s.
(Nach 24,44h erreicht.)

*Paket M*
30€ für Telefonieren mit echten Menschen, 24/7 ohne Zusatzkosten, mit 16MBit/s. "Fair Flat" ab 1.07.2014: 300GB Internet, wenn diese 3 Monate in Folge erreicht wird, wird eine Drosselung auf 2MBit/s für den 4. Monat geschaltet. Also aufeinanderfolgende 3 Monate je über 300GB und man wird auf Entzug gesetzt. "Und für alle Folgemonate bei erneuter Überschreitung von 300 GB bis zum Ende des Abrechnungsmonats auf bis zu 2 MBit/s."
(Nach 128h [5,3d] erreicht.)

*Pakelt L*
35€ für Telefonieren mit echten Menschen, 24/7 ohne Zusatzkosten, mit 50MBit/s. "Fair Flat" ab 1.07.2014: 300GB Internet, wenn diese 3 Monate in Folge  erreicht wird, wird eine Drosselung auf 2MBit/s für den 4. Monat geschaltet. Also aufeinanderfolgende 3 Monate je über 300GB und man wird auf Entzug gesetzt. "Und für alle Folgemonate bei erneuter Überschreitung von 300 GB bis zum Ende des Abrechnungsmonats auf bis zu 2 MBit/s."
(Nach 40,96h [1,7d] erreicht.)

Für 4,99€ gibt es weitere 100GB, für 14,99€ kann man, falls es zu hart wird, sich unbegrenzt Katzenvideos angucken.

http://www.telefonica.de/ext/filema...549/3/0/20131009-Portfolio-o2-DSL-deutsch.jpg



Meinung des Autors: Bücher, Fernsehen, Radio sind auch alles abhängig machend. Man sollte seine Prioritäten überdenken und mehr zur Kirche gehen.
Websiten, wie die Silkroad des Interwebs sollten sofort geschlossen werden, die Drahtzieher politisch verfolgt.

Quellen:  DSL-Drossel: Neue Telefónica/O2-Flatrate in alle Netze mit Volumengrenze | heise online
Telefónica: 50-MBit-VDSL mit Allnet-Flat und Drosselung für 35 Euro - Golem.de
Neues o2 DSL Portfolio: Highspeed-Surfen und unbegrenzt in alle Netze telefonieren
 https://sarkasmus.de

* Fehler, Vodafon will nicht drosseln: Nach Ankündigung der Telekom: Auch Telefonanbieter Congstar will DSL drosseln - Tarife - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


> Auch Vodafone stellt offenbar Überlegungen an, sein Datennetz zu drosseln. So setzt das jüngst übernommene Unternehmen Kabel Deutschland  Vielnutzern bereits ein Tages-Surflimit von zehn Gigabyte. Ein  Unternehmenskenner sagte FOCUS: „Vodafone kann unmöglich bisherige  DSL-Kunden unbegrenzt surfen lassen und neue Kabelkunden drosseln.“  Offiziell bestreitet das Unternehmen solche Pläne.


Frage: Was passiert nun mit der optionalen P2p-Drossel auf 100kBit/s für P2P Traffic, bei 10GB Volumen pro Tag,?


----------



## Lee (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Laut golem.de wird das Paket S nicht gedrosselt. Weiterhin kann man für 15€ eine ungedrosselte Flatrate dazu buchen. Telefónica: 50-MBit-VDSL mit Allnet-Flat und Drosselung für 35 Euro - Golem.de

Ändert natürlich nichts daran, dass es unter aller Sau ist was hier in Deutschland abgeht...


----------



## Research (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Danke, Golem schweigt aber ob es KEINE Drossel für das S-Paket gibt.

Das S/M Paket sieht, aus meiner Warte nicht schlecht aus. Wird jetzt wohl eine allgemeine Drossel-Geben.

Edit: 100GB bei S-Paket bestätigt.


----------



## Kusarr (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

was is mit Kabel BW? Gibts da au ne drosselung?


----------



## Research (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Laut Silkroad nicht: Eine Volumengrenze auch bei Unitymedia? « Unitymedia Entertainment-Blog
https://twitter.com/LutzSchueler/status/326406193004281856

Och, menno, PCGH hat, während ich hier mit UMTS rumgegurkt bin, selber ne News aufgemacht...


----------



## Kusarr (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

KabelBW an die Macht, weg mit Telekom und sonstigen geldgeilen Drecksfirmen


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Aber Deine News ist lustiger geschrieben


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Wenn Kabel BW auch drosselt, rappelts aber im Karton!


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Kabel BW? ich kenne nur kabel deutschland. und die gehören wohl bald zu vodafone, wenn die den deal nicht schon über die bühne gebraucht haben. oder ist der geplatzt? keine ahnung, ich sollte öfter mal was lesen 

nach und nach werden wohl alle anbieter den schritt rückwärts gehen, und die drossel aus dem käfig lassen


----------



## Placebo (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Research schrieb:


> *Paket S*
> 25€ für Telefonieren mit echten Menschen, 24/7 ohne Zusatzkosten, 100GB Internet bei 8MBit/s und dann eine Drosselung auf 2MBit/s.
> (Nach 24,44h erreicht.)


 
2MBit/s 
Wenn sie mir das in meinem Dorf garantieren würden, würde ich sofort umsteigen


----------



## Research (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Kabel BW? ich kenne nur kabel deutschland. und die gehören wohl bald zu vodafone, wenn die den deal nicht schon über die bühne gebraucht haben. oder ist der geplatzt? keine ahnung, ich sollte öfter mal was lesen
> 
> nach und nach werden wohl alle anbieter den schritt rückwärts gehen, und die drossel aus dem käfig lassen


 
Die wurden geschluckt.


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Oktober 2013)

Hast du den Text selber geschrieben ?
Das ist echt klasse in dieser ironisch-satirischen Art


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Hast du den Text selber geschrieben ?
> Das ist echt klasse in dieser ironisch-satirischen Art


 
So ist jede User News von ihm


----------



## matty2580 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Seit bitte vorsichtig mit den News von golem.de
Das Portal hat im Laufe der Zeit Bild-Niveau erreicht.
Schon bei 1&1 stellte sich die News von golem als Falschmeldung heraus.
"Flat Special": 1&1 hat Drosselung bei DSL - Golem.de
https://twitter.com/1und1/status/326613288605597696
Man hat sich zwar später entschuldigt, aber noch heute hält sich dass Gerücht das 1&1 drosselt.
Im Gegenteil, der Provider wirbt sogar damit in Zukunft *nicht* drosseln zu wollen.
Das ist natürlich trotzdem keine Garantie, dass es sich auch 1&1 in ferner Zukunft nicht überlegen wird, es der Konkurrenz gleich zu machen.

p.s. Ich selbst wechsel gerade von Telefonica (hatte lange Jahre Alice) zu 1&1.
Ursprünglich wollte ich zu meinem örtlichen Kabelanbieter RFT.
Aber 50k ungedrosselte Bandbreite für 30 € haben mich dann doch überzeugt. ^^
RFT bietet für das gleiche Geld leider nur 28k.


----------



## Yassen (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Placebo schrieb:


> 2MBit/s
> Wenn sie mir das in meinem Dorf garantieren würden, würde ich sofort umsteigen


Das sehe ich genauso mir würde 2 mb reichen. Aber woher sind die Angaben in stunden bzw. tagen nach dem gedrosselt wird. (Aus welcher Quelle; Umfrage sind die Werte.)


----------



## Rizzard (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Placebo schrieb:


> 2MBit/s
> Wenn sie mir das in meinem Dorf garantieren würden, würde ich sofort umsteigen



Wenn das bedeuten würde, das ich auf 2Mbit/s aufsteige, würde ich auch sofort zuschlagen.^^

Ich kann bei dieser Problematik also nicht mitreden. 
Von mir aus sollen die ruhig drosseln, wir sehen uns auf der dunklen Seite.


----------



## max00 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Yassen schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso mir würde 2 mb reichen. Aber woher sind die Angaben in stunden bzw. tagen nach dem gedrosselt wird. (Aus welcher Quelle; Umfrage sind die Werte.)



Habs zwar nicht nachgerechnet, dürfte aber der Zeit entsprechen, mit der man bei maximaler Datenrate ungedrosselt surfen kann.

Ich hoffe der Drossel-Wahn kommt nicht noch nach Österreich - ich brauch sowieso mal ein bisschen schnelleres Internet (obwohl ich mich mit den ~12Mbit am Arsch der Welt wahrscheinlich nicht beschweren darf).

Und genial geschriebenen User-News btw!!!


----------



## Lelwani (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Kusarr schrieb:


> KabelBW an die Macht, weg mit Telekom und sonstigen geldgeilen Drecksfirmen


 

und kabelbw machts weil sie kein geld verdienen wollen?...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Wenn die, die wenig Downloaden wenigstens davon profitieren würden, also das der Grundpreis dann günstiger wird, weil man nur 20GB gebraucht hat, ja dann würde ich das sogar unterschreiben. So ist es einfach der Versuch, 15€ im Monat mehr dem Kunden an die Backe zu schmieren.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Verdammte schei**... ich hab eben erst auf O2 M gewechselt und jetzt 2 Jahre Vertragslaufzeit. Hab ich ein Sonderkündigungsrecht wenn die die Nutzungsbedingungen so eklatant ändern?


----------



## matty2580 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Ja, Du hast ein Sonderkündigungsrecht.
Und O2 muss sich eigentlich an den Vertrag halten, wenn keine Drosselung in den AGBs verankert war.



			
				crashlady schrieb:
			
		

> bei Änderungen an vertraglich zugesicherten Leistungen hat man  normalerweise immer ein Sonderkündigungsrecht. Das hält aber auch nich  ewig an, viel Zeit hat man nicht dafür. Sind glaub ich 2 Wochen, die man  Zeit hat.





			
				Harald99 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Vertragspartner eine Vertragseigenschaft einseitig  ändert (was eigentlich garnicht möglich ist) dann muss der Vertrag  praktisch neu geschlossen werden. Diese einseitigen Kündigungen zielen  in der Regel darauf ab, das die Gegenseite nichts unternimmt und ihr  "Stilles Einverständnis" dazu gibt.  Sofort kündigen...eine der wichtigsten Vorteile soll hier einfach einseitig abgekündigt werden.


http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/einseitige-vertragsaenderung---kuendigung

Der Fall war zwar dort ein Solarium, aber grundsätzlich sollte dass auch für andere Branchen gelten.
Pokerclock ist hier unser Rechtsexperte. Schreibe ihn doch einmal an.


----------



## keinnick (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Kusarr schrieb:


> KabelBW an die Macht, weg mit Telekom und sonstigen geldgeilen Drecksfirmen



KabelBW ist eine non Profit Organisation? War mir neu, danke für die Info. Leider bieten die hier in Niedersachsen nix an. Schade eigentlich


----------



## Oompa_loompa (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn das bedeuten würde, das ich auf 2Mbit/s aufsteige, würde ich auch sofort zuschlagen.^^
> 
> Ich kann bei dieser Problematik also nicht mitreden.
> Von mir aus sollen die ruhig drosseln, wir sehen uns auf der dunklen Seite.


 
Typisch deutsche mentalität...



matty2580 schrieb:


> p.s. Ich selbst wechsel gerade von Telefonica (hatte lange Jahre Alice) zu 1&1.
> Ursprünglich wollte ich zu meinem örtlichen Kabelanbieter RFT.
> Aber 50k ungedrosselte Bandbreite für 30 € haben mich dann doch überzeugt. ^^
> RFT bietet für das gleiche Geld leider nur 28k.


 
Die frage ist nur, kommen von den 50mbit auch 50 an?
Mir wurden auch 16mbit versprochen und erst kamen 14 an jetzt bin ich bei 9...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Verdammte schei**... ich hab eben erst auf O2 M gewechselt und jetzt 2 Jahre Vertragslaufzeit. Hab ich ein Sonderkündigungsrecht wenn die die Nutzungsbedingungen so eklatant ändern?


 
Was heißt eben? Vielleicht betrifft es alle die vorher den Vertrag gemacht haben nicht, ansonsten kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das Gründe sind um ohne Weiteres kündigen zu können. Also bei meiner Versicherung ging das


----------



## matty2580 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Oompa_loompa schrieb:


> Die frage ist nur, kommen von den 50mbit auch 50 an?


Das ist leider immer reine Glückssache.
Es kommt darauf an wie viele Kunden in meiner Nähe auch 1&1 nutzen.
 Bei Alice hätte ich das Glück, dass ich einen 16k Anschluss bezahlt habe, aber 18k bekam. ^^
Drückt mir mal bitte die Daumen, dass das jetzt bei 1&1 auch so ein wird.

Sonst habe ich bei denen noch die Option innerhalb eines Monates ohne nähere Begründung kündigen zu können.
Dann wechsel ich halt doch noch zu meinem örtlichen Kabelanbieter.


----------



## der8auer (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Top geschrieben!


----------



## Research (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Placebo schrieb:


> 2MBit/s
> Wenn sie mir das in meinem Dorf garantieren würden, würde ich sofort umsteigen


 
Das Leid kenne ich. War, demnächst Vaderfone UMTS Nutzer.



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Hast du den Text selber geschrieben ?
> Das ist echt klasse in dieser ironisch-satirischen Art


 Yup, kostet immer etwas Zeit das zu machen. Ich nenne es Galgenhumor.



Jeanboy schrieb:


> So ist jede User News von ihm


 Ah, ein Stalker und Speichellecker.
Nicht alle News mache ich so. Siehe Stark_KillAs Frage.
Und man kann sich bei meinen News sicher sein: Nette Infos wie diese hier: http://werdrosselt.de/
packe ich immer mit dazu.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Seit bitte vorsichtig mit den News von golem.de
> Das Portal hat im Laufe der Zeit Bild-Niveau erreicht.
> Schon bei 1&1 stellte sich die News von golem als Falschmeldung heraus.
> "Flat  Special": 1&1 hat Drosselung bei DSL - Golem.de
> ...


 Yup, Quellen sind kompliziert, vor allem wenn die Newsersteller sin über diese Ausschweigen. Die Originalquelle von O² habe ich aber gefunden und dann erneut Nachgebessert.



Yassen schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso mir würde 2 mb reichen. Aber  woher sind die Angaben in stunden bzw. tagen nach dem gedrosselt wird.  (Aus welcher Quelle; Umfrage sind die Werte.)





max00 schrieb:


> Habs zwar nicht nachgerechnet, dürfte aber der Zeit  entsprechen, mit der man bei maximaler Datenrate ungedrosselt surfen  kann.
> []


 Korrekt. Beim S war es einfach: 100GB, ein Monat, 8MBit/s. Und dann 24h am Tag ungezügelt up/down-load. Das wird gerne vergessen. Auch der Upload zählt zu diesen 100GB/300GB. Damit hier auch viel Facebook, Youtube, Twitter Google und Co. entstehen können.
Bei M/L habe ich einfach mit 900 gerechnet, der Minimalmenge um nach 3 Monaten gedrosselt zu werden.


max00 schrieb:


> []
> Ich hoffe der Drossel-Wahn kommt nicht noch nach Österreich  - ich brauch sowieso mal ein bisschen schnelleres Internet (obwohl ich  mich mit den ~12Mbit am Arsch der Welt wahrscheinlich nicht beschweren  darf).[]


 Globalisierung, Soziale Marktwirtschaft, Liberalismus und Freie Märkte FTW! BTW: Was mault Klein-Deutschalnd? Habt ihr Gerüchten zu Folge nicht schon einen guten Ausbauzustand?



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Verdammte schei**... ich hab eben erst auf O2 M  gewechselt und jetzt 2 Jahre Vertragslaufzeit. Hab ich ein  Sonderkündigungsrecht wenn die die Nutzungsbedingungen so eklatant  ändern?


Wurde hier auf PCGH schon mal behandelt. Bei  der T-Kom war es ein Ja. Wüsste nicht warum sich das geändert haben  sollte. Deine AGB dürften noch nicht betroffen sein. Da Das diese Jahr  noch kommt: http://werdrosselt.de/
Spätestens wenn du von denen etwas bekommst das keine Rechnung ist, hier eine AGB Änderung: Mach es wie es am 22.09.2013. Das hilft.



Oompa_loompa schrieb:


> []Die frage ist nur, kommen von den 50mbit auch 50 an?
> Mir wurden auch 16mbit versprochen und erst kamen 14 an jetzt bin ich bei 9...


 Freund der Sonne, sieh auch hier, früher war es halt besser.


----------



## OdlG (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Da ich in einem Studentenwohnheim wohne, wo der Anschluss Datenbasiert ist, will ich mal kurz was zum Verbrauch sagen:

Ich habe hier eine 100 MBit/s Leitung (Up- und Down!) dank TUD Rechenzentrum. Wir bekommen jeden Tag 2GB Traffic. Und beim normalen Surfen über den Tag verbrauche ich etwa 400MB. Wenn man viel bei Tumblr oder so unterwegs ist, bzw. viel Skype nutzt, kommt man deutlich drüber. Ich habe mit HD-Webcam einen Spitzenwert von etwa 8GB Verbrauch an einem Tag gehabt. Da habe ich aber stundenlang geskyped. Damit will ich das nicht gutreden, aber 300GB verbraucht man als normaler Nutzer nicht an 2 Tagen


----------



## fire2002de (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

trauriges Thema aber gut geschrieben


----------



## Research (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



OdlG schrieb:


> Da ich in einem Studentenwohnheim wohne, wo der Anschluss Datenbasiert ist, will ich mal kurz was zum Verbrauch sagen:
> 
> Ich habe hier eine 100 MBit/s Leitung (Up- und Down!) dank TUD Rechenzentrum. Wir bekommen jeden Tag 2GB Traffic. Und beim normalen Surfen über den Tag verbrauche ich etwa 400MB. Wenn man viel bei Tumblr oder so unterwegs ist, bzw. viel Skype nutzt, kommt man deutlich drüber. Ich habe mit HD-Webcam einen Spitzenwert von etwa 8GB Verbrauch an einem Tag gehabt. Da habe ich aber stundenlang geskyped. Damit will ich das nicht gutreden, aber 300GB verbraucht man als normaler Nutzer nicht an 2 Tagen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



You are welcome.


----------



## keinnick (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Research schrieb:


> Ah, ein Stalker und Speichellecker.


 
Nette News und gut geschrieben aber war das nötig?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Research schrieb:


> You are welcome.


 Es tut mir Leid, aber damit bist Du kein normaler Nutzer mehr, sondern Intensivnutzer. Nichts desto trotz: Flatrate ist Flaterate und sollte ungedrosselt sein.


----------



## Research (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



keinnick schrieb:


> Nette News und gut geschrieben aber war das nötig?


 Das spielte auf den Inhalt der News und sein Geschriebenes: Das Lob und "Wie alle seine News", an.
Und ich dachte das mittlerweile bekannt wäre, spätestens nach dem lesen der News, wie manche Reaktionen ausfallen.
Lob schmeckt gut, geht runter wie Rohöl. War gleichzeitig ein Hieb Richtung PCGH nicht mit, Sozial-Media-Mist los-zulegen.
Bis jetzt ist man relativ vorbildlich.



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Es tut mir Leid, aber damit bist Du kein  normaler Nutzer mehr, sondern Intensivnutzer. Nichts desto trotz:  Flatrate ist Flaterate und sollte ungedrosselt sein.


https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2013/...p-with-new-firefox-for-android-compatibility/

You are welcome too.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Research schrieb:


> https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2013/...p-with-new-firefox-for-android-compatibility/
> 
> You are welcome too.


 Ja, und? Als Normalnutzer werde ich auch keine dauernde realtime-Kommunikation führen, erst recht nicht per Video.


----------



## OdlG (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Research schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finde ich jetzt auch nicht so normal. Zumal du das Update ja nicht 3 mal täglich saugst, sondern einmal alle paar Wochen. Ich bin natürlich dennoch Gegner der Drosselung. Und dein Uploaden ist ja wohl kein Otto-Normal-Nutzerverhalten.


----------



## Research (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

WebRTC kann noch viel mehr wie den Datenaustausch per P2P im Browser.
Dienste wie Youtube sollen so, wie beim Torrent, Schwarm-artig Daten verteilen die andere Bereits haben. Eine Steigerung der Dezentralisierung des Internets.

Dazu auch: HDR FHD BD: 100GB. Ohne 3D.
Es wird nicht weniger. Klar, mit Komprimierung/Umwandlung drückt man das, aber Erwerbe mal diese BD online. Und dann die anderen 2 Teile + Der Hobbit.
Geschätzt 600GB, ohne 3D in nur 1080p. Für ein Wochenende mit Freunden Filmabend machen. Jetzt noch Steam und co. und du bist ganz locker auf 1TB.

Ihr müsst schon gucken was dort passiert ist: Download und Upload nicht verwechseln.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Keine ANgst, das hab ich schon gesehen, was Up- und was Download ist.
Nichts desto trotz: kein normales Nutzerverhalten. Auch in Zukunft nicht.
BDs kaufen die meisten im Geschäft.
Und ich würde YT was husten, wenn die meinen knappen Speicherplatz nutzen wollen würden.


----------



## Unbr3akable (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Das Pisa Ergebnis unsere älteren Generation hat sich auch in der Bundestagswahl wiedergespiegelt. Wer die CDU gewählt hat und etwas erwartet hat ist selber Schuld. Frau Merkel wird sich zu dem Thema wieder totschweigen bis es vergessen ist, es wird kommen, sowie die Datenspionage wird weitergehen und alles bleibt beim Alten.


----------



## Yassen (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Sehe ich genauso.  Wer steam nutz und sich alles an Daten aus dem Internet zieht soll ruhig auch mehr bezahlen. Ich glaube kaum dass ein Großteil darüber kommt. Heißt ein kleiner Teil wird gedrosselt. Dieser kann es natürlich abwenden wenn er mehr bezahlt. *Noch* sehe ich nicht so das Problem.


  Zugleich mit 2 MB pro Sekunde, kann man in einer Stunde 7,2 gb Traffic haben. Pro Tag kommen so 172,8 Gb Traffic zusammen.



Unbr3akable schrieb:


> Das Pisa Ergebnis unsere älteren Generation  hat sich auch in der Bundestagswahl wiedergespiegelt. Wer die CDU  gewählt hat und etwas erwartet hat ist selber Schuld. Frau Merkel wird  sich zu dem Thema wieder totschweigen bis es vergessen ist, es wird  kommen, sowie die Datenspionage wird weitergehen und alles bleibt beim  Alten.


 
Ach und die Jungen ( Junge Generation) wählen nicht die CDU ?


----------



## Research (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Es wird auf MBit/s Mb/s gedrosselt. Nicht MByte/s MB/s.
2MBit/s= 0,25MByte/s
*60sec
*60min
=>900MByte pro h.
*24
/1024
=> 21,09375GByte pro d.

Nach deiner Rechnung wären 7,03125GB richtig gewesen.

YT macht das über den Browsercache. Du guckst Katzenvideo A1. Dein Nachbar1, deine Schwester und die Katze von Nachbar2 auch.
Nun wird die Last auf alle verteilt, je nach Up/Down-Load.
Deine Schwester, im gleichen Netzwerk erhält nun von dir die Daten.
Nachbar1 und die Katze von Nachbar2 von deinen Anschluss und Youtube.
Für Updates wie Treiber wird das sicher interessant werden. Nichts ist schneller als ein P2P-Schwarm.


Normal? Hm, jetzt noch gleich ein Backup meiner Daten und meine Cloud Sachen synchronisieren.
4kStreaming.
Das wird alles normal. Zu 64k hätte man auch gesagt: 1GB Download? Niemals. Heute sind alleine die D1-Pachtes mehrere GB groß.


Zur Wahl: Die haben wir verloren. Wir sind leider nicht so fortschrittlich in der Demokratie wie Indien: http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/wahlrecht-indien100.html


> Die Richter wiesen die Wahlkommission an, dass  bei den elektronischen Wahlmaschinen und auf den Stimmzetteln das  negative Wahlrecht verankert wird. Konkret soll unterhalb der  Kandidatenliste vermerkt sein, "keiner der oben genannten Möglichkeiten"  zuzustimmen.
> "Demokratie bedeutet, die Auswahl zu haben - und  nun werden die Wähler mit diesem neuen negativen Stimmrecht gestärkt",  lautete die Argumentation des Supreme Courts in Neu-Delhi.
> Die negativen Stimmen werden nicht mit positiven  Stimmen gegengerechnet, so dass sie keine direkten Auswirkungen auf das  Wahlergebnis haben. Allerdings sollen sie veröffentlicht werden, um  Druck auf die Parteien auszuüben.
> Das Gericht folgte mit seiner Entscheidung einer  Gruppe von Wahlrechtsaktivisten, die sich erhoffen, dass die Parteien  künftig seltener Kandidaten mit fragwürdigem Ruf aufstellen. Im  indischen Unterhaus sehen sich 150 der 543 Abgeordneten mit Vorwürfen  krimineller Machenschaften konfrontiert.


Könnte unser Bundestag sein.
(OK, man hat Wahlmaschinen eingesetzt. Dafür hat jetzt keine mehr eine Ausrede wie: "Ich gehe nicht zur Wahl, weil: meine Stimme bringt eh nichts, und die sind eh alle Korrupt, keine Partei die mich Anspricht..."
Wobei es dann noch besser wäre wenn diese Stimmen mitverrechnet werden. Sozusagen als eigener Parteipot. So wären, hier in DE bei 70% Wahlbeteiligung, angenommen alle unzufriedenen "Nein"-Wähler, die CDU nicht über 30% gekommen.)


----------



## JPW (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Yassen schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso.  Wer steam nutz und sich alles an Daten aus dem Internet zieht soll ruhig auch mehr bezahlen. Ich glaube kaum dass ein Großteil darüber kommt. Heißt ein kleiner Teil wird gedrosselt. Dieser kann es natürlich abwenden wenn er mehr bezahlt. *Noch* sehe ich nicht so das Problem.


 
Wenn man ein bisschen voraus schaut dann sieht man doch, dass jeder das Problem bekommt. 

Wieso findest du es Ok, dass Telekom und Co, die genug Gewinne machen, durch eine perfide unbegründete Methode Geld "abfarmen" möchten? 
Es ist total schwachsinnig nach Volumen zu drosseln und das Flatrate zu nennen. 

Zusätzlich werden die Leute die wenig verbrauchen ja nicht vergünstigt. 
Die greifen einfach ohne Kosten auf ihrer Seite vom einen auf den anderen Tag mehr Geld ab. 

Meiner Meinung nach dürfte das Netz nicht privatisiert sein. Genauso wie man das Schienennetz nicht aus der Hand hätte geben dürfen. 
Die arme Telekom muss ja so viel ausbauen... Davon merke ich hier auf dem Land nichts, mit meinen 5Mbits (bezahlt werden 16) und ich habe trotzdem Angst mit Streaming und meiner großen Steam Bibliothek in das Drossellimit zu laufen. 

Vor allem wir wird sich der Ping bei der Drosselung verändern? 
Statt 10, 100ms? Sodass man gedrosselt nicht mehr spielen kann? 
Darüber habe ich noch gar nichts gelesen...


----------



## Research (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Bei UMTS gab es bei mir teilweise eine Verdoppelung bis Paketverlust.
Und die Geschwindigkeit war meist 50% der Drossel-Rate. Sprich von 64kBit/s Drosselungsrate auf reale 32kBit/s.

BTW: Quersubventionierung. Wir erinnern uns das die T-Kom Subventionen von unseren Steuergeldern bekommt. Auch von Oma Dora ohne Internet.


----------



## Yassen (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Sorry für den Fehler in der Rechnung. 


JPW schrieb:


> Wenn man ein bisschen voraus schaut dann sieht man doch, dass jeder das Problem bekommt.
> 
> Wieso  findest du es Ok, dass Telekom und Co, die genug Gewinne machen, durch  eine perfide unbegründete Methode Geld "abfarmen" möchten?
> Es ist total schwachsinnig nach Volumen zu drosseln und das Flatrate zu nennen.
> ...


Nicht jeder aber meist immer mehr. Ich sehe es nciht ein das sie Unmengen an Geld bekommen. Aber das ist nciht bei der Telekom so. Und alles wird teurer komischerweise soll das Internet billiger werden. Da stimmt etwas nicht.


----------



## DarkMo (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

also wegen dem "filmeabend mit kumpels" bsp: das ist ja wohl mal an den haaren herbei gezogen oder?  wer zieht sich denn "mal eben" 600gb für nen filmeabend - am besten noch spontan wa?  da braucht man generell schonmal ne ordentliche leitung und aus meinen alten wohnheimstagen mit anschluss ans deutsche forschungsnetz (seinerzeit das weltweit schnellste) kenn ich auch keinen (ausser servern - äh, für manuskripte und vorlesungs-material (bildbearbeitung in filmen mit beispielmaterial *hust*)), der so ultra viel gesaugt hätte >< für sowas geht man doch eher inne videothek/bibliothek (wohl aber eher was für ältere geschichten) oder kaufts eben im laden. ich setz mich doch aber ned "spontan ne woche hin" und saug mir 600gb ausm netz xD

der "normale" nutzer surft, glotzt yt-videos und hört mucke. der ein oder andere zockt auch mal und muss was updaten oder so. das sollte an und für sich durchaus noch ohne beeinträchtigung möglich sein. wie hier schon wer sagte: NOCH mag das gehen.

aber es ist freilich richtig, dass der jetzt zustand ja ned so bleibt. nur weil sich das deutsche tarif-modell in die internetsteinzeit zurück versetzt, gilt das ja nich fürs netz an sich  jpw soricht mir daher quasi aus dem herzen. "extrem"-nutzer werden zur kasse gebeten - hmm, ok. fader beigeschmack irgendwie, aber "kaum nutzer" nicht bevorteilt - is doch wieder nur geldmache. aber als die t-com mit dem mist anfang, war ja schon klar, dass das um sich greift wie ein feuer im ausgetrockneten wald.

also: durchaus gute und richtige news, nur das bsp war irgendwie unglücklich ^^


----------



## Research (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Korrekt. Rechenleistung am PC wird auch immer teurer.

Falsch, die Technik wird immer kleiner, sparsamer, effizienter und verbrauchsärmer. Bei steigender Leistung.

HDR dauert gut 3h pro Fim. Bei einer 100MBit/s Leitung sind das 12,5MByte/s.
100GB  (102400MByte) braucht man so 2,2755h. 43,945GByte/h
Man verabredet sich. Eine Stude vor Treffen fängt man an.
1h Essen.
0,5h Sonstiges wie Hin- und Rückfahrt.
Einen Film gucken. 3h.
In der Zeit ist der 2. Film fertig und der Dritte hat mit dem Laden schon längst angefangen.

600GB sind also in 13h geladen. Die Filme dauern 18h +Essen usw. hat man also, gut 20h Zeit zum laden.
Spontane Film-Abende sind also möglich.

Mal so in den Raum geworfen: http://www.bmwi.de/Dateien/BBA/PDF/...erty=pdf,bereich=bmwi,sprache=de,rwb=true.pdf
Stand: 2009



> 1.   Bis Ende 2010 sollen die Lücken in der Breit-
> bandversorgung geschlossen und flächen-
> deckend leistungsfähige Breitbandanschlüsse
> verfügbar sein.
> ...


Und hier die frischen: http://www.zukunft-breitband.de/DE/breitbandstrategie.html


> *Hochleistungsnetze als Wachstumsmotor*
> 
> Die flächendeckende Versorgung unseres Landes mit leistungsfähigen  Breitbandanschlüssen und *der Aufbau von Hochleistungsnetzen sind  wichtige Voraussetzungen für wirtschaftliches Wachstum, mehr  Beschäftigung und steigenden Wohlstand.
> Die erforderliche  Geschwindigkeit zur komfortablen Nutzung neuer Dienste steigt  kontinuierlich, beispielsweise durch hochauflösendes Fernsehen,  Gesundheitsdienste oder den Austausch umfassender Dokumente*. Die  Internet-Kommunikation zwischen den Geräten bildet ein weiteres  Wachstumsfeld ab.
> ...


http://www.zukunft-breitband.de/DE/...ndMassnahmen/foerderung-und-finanzierung.html


----------



## iago (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Research schrieb:


> Nach der T1000-Kom, Kongostar und Vaderfone


 
Komisch, der Artikel ist ein halbes Jahr alt und Vodafone drosselt immer noch nicht, aber weiter schön anderes behaupten, man muss nur feste genug daran glauben


----------



## Yassen (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



iago schrieb:


> Komisch, der Artikel ist ein halbes Jahr alt und Vodafone drosselt immer noch nicht, aber weiter schön anderes behaupten, man muss nur feste genug daran glauben


 Danke . Jetzt sehe ich das auch. Ich sollte besser die Quellen lesen. 
aber der Artikel ist mir eh sehr suspekt. Keine Quellen Angabe. Eine vertraute quelle ist wohl der Kaffeesatz.


----------



## uka (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Research schrieb:


> WebRTC kann noch viel mehr wie den Datenaustausch per P2P im Browser.
> Dienste wie Youtube sollen so, wie beim Torrent, Schwarm-artig Daten verteilen die andere Bereits haben. Eine Steigerung der Dezentralisierung des Internets.
> 
> Dazu auch: HDR FHD BD: 100GB. Ohne 3D.
> ...


 
Kann dem nur zustimmen. Ich habe viele Steam Spiele und deinstalliere / installiere immer mal wieder welche, je nach Bedarf. Ein Spiel hat im schnitt 8-40GB und dies kommt mind. 1x je Woche vor - dann noch 10-20 GB je Woche für Origin und uPlay dazu. Zudem sehe ich noch via LoveFilm und SKYGo HD Filme, zzgl. diverse Serien auf mehreren Geräten ect. (kein "unnormales Nutzungsverhalten" sondern der Schritt den man gehen "soll"). Ganz zu schweigen von Youtube und Music-Diensten. 

Stand letzter Monat: ca. 770GB Down und 230GB Up mit Urlaub, der Monat davor fast 3 TB hust*. 

Finde nun 200-300 GB im Monat mindestens normal, sogar eher mehr.


----------



## Research (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



iago schrieb:


> Komisch, der Artikel ist ein halbes Jahr alt und Vodafone drosselt immer noch nicht, aber weiter schön anderes behaupten, man muss nur feste genug daran glauben


 
Korrekt, habs nochmal selber nachgeschlagen. Sind unwahre Gerüchte die Vodafone nicht bekämpft hat. Vodafone: Nach Ankündigung der Telekom: Auch Telefonanbieter Congstar will DSL drosseln - Tarife - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


> Auch Vodafone stellt offenbar Überlegungen an, sein Datennetz zu drosseln. So setzt das jüngst übernommene Unternehmen Kabel Deutschland  Vielnutzern bereits ein Tages-Surflimit von zehn Gigabyte. Ein  Unternehmenskenner sagte FOCUS: „Vodafone kann unmöglich bisherige  DSL-Kunden unbegrenzt surfen lassen und neue Kabelkunden drosseln.“  Offiziell bestreitet das Unternehmen solche Pläne.


Wird korrigiert. Schön das hier manche mit aufpassen.

Unter uns: T-Kom drosselt auch noch nicht. Und die Info ist noch älter.

Frage: Was wird daraus: 





> Kabel Deutschland drosselt laut AGB Filesharing-Anwendungen, wenn Kunden über diese pro Tag ein Datenvolumen von 10 GB überschreiten bis zum Ablauf desselben Tages auf 100 Kbit/s.


KabelD wurde ja von Vodafone aufgekauft.


----------



## Memphys (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Es kotzt mich an... es kotzt mich einfach nurnoch an. Gesetzliche Reglementierung für maximale Unterschreitung der im Vertrag angegebenen Geschwindigkeit, den Begriff Flatrate für in irgendeiner gedrosselte Verträge verbieten (*hust* "Mobilflatrates"), irgendwie den Internetausbau von Städten an die umliegenden ländlichen Gebiete knüpfen (in den umliegenden Gebieten müssen für alle Haushalte mindestens 15-20% der maximalen Geschwindigkeit in der entsprechenden Stadt zur Verfügung stehen, oder sowas in der Richtung)


----------



## Cleriker (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Das man es trotzdem, Flatrate nennt, finde ich auch albern, aber nun gut. Paket L für 35EUR mit der Option, sich für 15EUR zusätzlich die Drossel aufzuheben klingt doch super. 50EUR für eine 16.000er war doch noch vor zwei Jahren ganz normal. Was gibts daran auszusetzen? So kann jeder, der es nicht brauch wie immer weiter surfen und wer mehr möchte, macht grad einen Anruf und fertig. Was genau ist daran nicht okay?  Wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe, bitte erleuchtet mich.


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Keine ANgst, das hab ich schon gesehen, was Up- und was Download ist.
> Nichts desto trotz: kein normales Nutzerverhalten. Auch in Zukunft nicht.
> BDs kaufen die meisten im Geschäft.
> Und ich würde YT was husten, wenn die meinen knappen Speicherplatz nutzen wollen würden.


 
Sag das nicht. Spätestens in ein paar Jahren ist 1 TB Downloadvolumen die Normalität und so abnormal ist sein "Verbrauch" jetzt auch nicht. Ich komme im Monat auch locker auf mindestens 300 GB, manchmal auch auf das Doppelte. 

Da Volumen ja keine Kosten für die Betreiber verursacht, sind die neuen Tarife nichts weiter als Abzocke. Der Minimal-User hat auch nichts davon, weil für ihn die Preise ja nicht fallen. Minimal-User sind ja selbst schuld, dass sie ihre Flatrate nicht so nutzen, wie es ihnen der Vertrag zusichert. 

Den Providern, allen voran der Trödelkom, geht es doch darum, ein Zwei-Klassen-Internet zu schaffen. Die eigenen Dienste werden bevorzugt und der Rest darf draufzahlen. Wenn du also nicht gerade Entertain nutzen willst, sondern was weiß Ich, Lovefilm oder sowas, dann darfst du für den Traffic blechen. Der Telekom-eigene Traffic wird dagegen nicht angerechnet. 

Auch lustig: Alle wettern immer gegen Apple, weil deren Betriebssystem so ganz und gar nicht offen und frei ist, stören sich aber nicht daran, dass die Provider die Netzneutralität untergraben. 

Der Hammer ist auch, dass die Telekom für ihre US-Kunden die Preise senken will, in Deutschland aber die digitale Steinzeit ausruft: T-Mobile USA mit kostenlosem Surfen in über 100 Ländern - ComputerBase

Wenn Ich sowas schon lese, könnte Ich brechen! So viel kann Ich gar nicht essen, wie Ich kotzen will! Man sollte ein Gesetz schaffen, dass es erlaubt, unliebsame Unternehmen abzuschieben. Soll sich die Trödelkom doch komplett in die USA verpissen!


----------



## Yassen (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*




Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Sag das nicht. Spätestens in ein paar Jahren ist 1 TB Downloadvolumen die Normalität und so abnormal ist sein "Verbrauch" jetzt auch nicht. Ich komme im Monat auch locker auf mindestens 300 GB, manchmal auch auf das Doppelte.


Momentan halte ich das Herunterladen von Disk und Programmen für Faulheit. 


Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Da Volumen ja keine Kosten für die Betreiber verursacht, sind die neuen Tarife nichts weiter als Abzocke. Der Minimal-User hat auch nichts davon, weil für ihn die Preise ja nicht fallen. Minimal-User sind ja selbst schuld, dass sie ihre Flatrate nicht so nutzen, wie es ihnen der Vertrag zusichert.


Heißt meine Oma ist daran Schuld dass sie kein Power User ist und unnötig bezahlt? Warum Unmengen an Verkehr möchte auch geleitet werden. 


Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Den Providern, allen voran der Trödelkom, geht es doch darum, ein Zwei-Klassen-Internet zu schaffen. Die eigenen Dienste werden bevorzugt und der Rest darf draufzahlen. Wenn du also nicht gerade Entertain nutzen willst, sondern was weiß Ich, Lovefilm oder sowas, dann darfst du für den Traffic blechen. Der Telekom-eigene Traffic wird dagegen nicht angerechnet.


Dann suche im Grundgesetz ob es eins deiner Rechte verletzt dann sehen wir weiter.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenn Ich sowas schon lese, könnte Ich brechen! So viel kann Ich gar nicht essen, wie Ich kotzen will! Man sollte ein Gesetz schaffen, dass es erlaubt, unliebsame Unternehmen abzuschieben. Soll sich die Trödelkom doch komplett in die USA verpissen!



Hör auf zu kotzen das hilft niemanden weiter. Und deine Idee ist ja sehr Rechtsstaatlich. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das man es trotzde, Flatrate nennt, finde ich  auch albern, aber nun gut. Paket L für 35EUR mit der Option, sich für  15EUR zusätzlich dir Drossel aufzuheben klingt doch super. 50EUR für  eine 16.000er war doch noch vor zwei Jahren ganz normal. Was gibts daran  auszusetzen? So kann jeder, der es nicht brauch wie immer weiter surfen  und wer mehr möchte, macht grad einen Anruf und fertig. Was genau ist  daran nicht okay?  Wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe, bitte  erleuchtet mich.


 
das verstehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Oberst Klink,
wenn do genug Geld hast um die so viele Filme jeden  Monat zu kaufen, dass du auf diesen Traffic kommst, dann sollten die 15  Euro doch kein Problem darstellen, oder? Ich mein, wenn es dir schon  Geld wert ist, einen Film zu streamen, um keinen Platz im Regal zu  verbrauchen, oder warum auch immer. Wieso sind die 15 Euro dann zuviel  verlangt?

Was das mit der Telekom USA angeht, dass kannst du nichtmal ansatzweise vergleichen. 
- Dort müssen sie ihr Netz nicht jedem überlassen, so wie hier, wo fast nur sie ausbauen, aber alle es nutzen.
- Dort müssen sie nicht so hohe abgaben für Angestellte abdrücken wie hier (Versicherung, Steuern...)
- Dort besteht ein ganz anderer Wettbewerb. Breitband *ist bereits* bei jedem verfügbar. Die müssen also viel mehr, für viel weniger bieten.
- Dort kostet Energie immernoch nichts, im Vergleich zu hier (und was verbrauchen die Server?).

Wenn die Telekom USA 10 Dollar einnehmen, dann gehen davon 7 in den Profit. Hier vielleicht 1-2. Rest sind oben genannte Dinge.


----------



## Schinken (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Ist doch witzlos, die ganzen Argumente, hin oder her, warum hier so, dort anders und macht es überhaupt Sinn und die Kostenseite...Blaa, im Endeffekt ist doch aber klar dass es um Profitmaximierung geht. Jetzt machen die Provieder Gewinn, mit Drosselung machen sie mehr Gewinn. Das ist der einzige Grund. 

Strompreise sind übrigens das schlechteste Argument, ,,energieintensive'' Industrie, und dazu zählen auch Serverfarmen, sind nämlich nicht nur vomm EEG befreit sondern beziehen Strom auch zu SOnderkonditionen, denn Telekom und Co. können mit den Anbietern auf Augenhöhe verhandeln, wenn ein Provider den Anbieter wechselt merkt dieser dass. Und ums doppelt sinnlos zu machen ist der Standort der Server fast zu vernachlässigen, wenn also wirklich irgendwann einmal der Strom irgendwo zu teuer kommen würde werden die Serverfarmen eben verlegt.


----------



## Research (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Yassen schrieb:


> Momentan halte ich das Herunterladen von Disk und Programmen für Faulheit.



Mnche Spiele kannst du nicht kaufen. Demos, wenn überhaupt nur aus dem Netz. Siehe BF4.


> Heißt meine Oma ist daran Schuld dass sie kein Power User ist und unnötig bezahlt? Warum Unmengen an Verkehr möchte auch geleitet werden.


Ja. Der 2. Satz?



> Dann suche im Grundgesetz ob es eins deiner Rechte verletzt dann sehen wir weiter.


Also sollen wir das Schlucken? Mehr für weniger Zahlen? Zusehen wie solche Unternehmen jedwede Inovation im Keim abtöten?





> Hör auf zu kotzen das hilft niemanden weiter. Und deine Idee ist ja sehr Rechtsstaatlich.


Ja, schließlich habe meine Uhreltern, Ururureltern... dieses System namens Rechspost, Bundespost, ost, jetzt t-Kom mit ihren Steuergeldern bezahlt.




> das verstehe ich auch nicht.


Das überrascht mich jetzt dezent.

Zur T-Kom USA: DIe haben versucht das dort tote Pferd zu verkaufen. Scheiterte an der Kartellbehörde dort.


----------



## Kabelgott (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Also ich denke ja, dass dieser ganze Drosselungsquatsch ein absoluter Rückschritt in der gesamten Technologiebranche wäre. Es ist doch nur logisch, dass es in Zukunft deutlich mehr Daten statt weniger geben wird.
Immer mehr Geräte, auch im normalen Haushalt kommunizieren mittlerweile im Netzwerk miteinander und es gibt jetzt schon, im Vergleich von vor ein paar Jahren, sehr viele Haushalte die ein komplettes Heimnetzwerk inkl. Homeserver u.ä. besitzen und auch sehr große Datenmengen hin und herschieben.

Für alle Weiterentwicklung ist die Internetverbindung doch eigentlich grundlegend. Deshalb bin ich auch definitiv gegen Drosselungen oder Mehrkosten für freies, schnelles Internet.


----------



## AnthraX (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich sehe das als zweischneidiges schwert an. Zum einen ist es eine Frechheit - aus schon mehrfach genannten Gründen. Zum anderen kommt man nun aus dem Internetwahn wieder ein wenig heraus. Familien in denen Kinder fast nur vor der PC hocken und -vermutlich noch illegal- downloaden. Ich denke manche Eltern werden dann keine 15€ nachzahlen. Insgesamt wird man als nutzer auf das verantwortungsvolle nutzen aufmerksam gemacht (ist es echt nötig spiel/film/datei xyz nun wirklich zu laden, oder ist es vllt sinnvoller 2€ mehr im media markt zu zahlen und damit deutsche arbeitsplätzr zu unterstützen).
Man darf nicht immer nur die eine Seite der Medaille sehen. Steambiblios wo laufend spiele installiert und wieder deinstalliert werden finde ich einfach unverantwortlich was den "verbrauch" angeht. Der sparsame Umgang wird uns überall gepredigt. Sprit,  Strom, Verpackungsmaterial und "Grüne" Ware. Wieso sollte das Internet davon ausgeschlossen sein? Nur weil es momentan kein Abfallprodukt oder ähnliches gibt? Prinzipiell sollte man aber die lebensweise "sparsam, bedacht, erwachsen" auch auf solchen Gebieten anwenden.

Ich persönlich liebe es ja, ein neues gekauftes Spiel in einer GameStop/MediaMarkt/Wasauchimmer - Tüte nach Hause zu tragen und mich auf das Spiel zu freuen. Ich weiß noch, bei Gothic II war ich richtig hibbelig. Wir wohnten 30km von Media Markt weg, ich war noch nicht volljährig und mein papa brachte mir das Spiel von Media Markt mit. Wo sein Auto vorfuhr bin ich raus und habe das Spiel von ihm abgeholt  Wenn ich an diese Momente zurückdenke bekomme ich ja fast ne Träne im Auge, fast


----------



## Dennisth (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Oberst Klink,
> wenn do genug Geld hast um die so viele Filme jeden  Monat zu kaufen, dass du auf diesen Traffic kommst, dann sollten die 15  Euro doch kein Problem darstellen, oder? Ich mein, wenn es dir schon  Geld wert ist, einen Film zu streamen, um keinen Platz im Regal zu  verbrauchen, oder warum auch immer. Wieso sind die 15 Euro dann zuviel  verlangt?



Wir hier in Deutschland subventionieren ja die T-Com USA. Also JA es ist zu viel verlangt. 





Cleriker schrieb:


> - Dort müssen sie ihr Netz nicht jedem überlassen, so wie hier, wo fast nur sie ausbauen, aber alle es nutzen.



Buhu Ich bekomme ein Milliarden-Euro Netz "geschenkt" und muss es vermieten. Ja böse böse "billig" Anbieter, welche mein schönes Monopol kaputt machen. Gehen wir doch wieder zurück zu den 70 € DSL-Lite Tarifen und für 45 € gibts ISDN-Speed. Ja tolle Zeit...



Cleriker schrieb:


> - Dort müssen sie nicht so hohe abgaben für Angestellte abdrücken wie hier (Versicherung, Steuern...)



Ob das wirklich so stimmt? 



Cleriker schrieb:


> - Dort besteht ein ganz anderer Wettbewerb. Breitband *ist bereits* bei jedem verfügbar. Die müssen also viel mehr, für viel weniger bieten.



Ja der "Wettbewerb" drüben ist schon auf AT&T und Sprint aufgeteilt und die T-Com USA versucht mit so Tarifen etwas vom Kuchen zu bekommen, was aber ohne Netzausbau da nicht klappt.



Cleriker schrieb:


> - Dort kostet Energie immernoch nichts, im Vergleich zu hier (und was verbrauchen die Server?).



Dir ist aber schon klar, das "Großkunden" fast nichts für den Strom bezahlen oder?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn die Telekom USA 10 Dollar einnehmen, dann gehen davon 7 in den Profit. Hier vielleicht 1-2. Rest sind oben genannte Dinge.


 
Ja das wollen uns die BWLer immer glauben machen. Komisch ist nur, dass es immer Milliardengewinne (Deutschland) gibt und man vom "Netzausbau" nicht wirklich was mitbekommt.

@Topic:

Ach ist das schön bei 1&1 zu sein. Keine Drossel und immer schön die neuste Fritz!Box bekommen. 1&1 wird ja in absehbarer Zeit nicht drosseln, denn die haben ja schon einen gedrosselten Tarif, welcher aber WENIGER kostet als die anderen. 

Den meisten Leuten ist das doch egal mit der Drossel, denn die verstehen das nicht oder glauben das die nicht betroffen sind. Ich freue mich schon auf die ganzen Leute, die dann ins Forum kommen und fragen warum das Internet so langsam ist.


----------



## unze (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Ich find den L-Tarif - 50MBit, 300GB für 35 Euro voll in Ordnung, zusätzlich 15 Euro für unbegrenzte Bandbreite. Die Telekom nimmt für den 50MBit Tarif (Call & Surf Comfort Speed) inkl. Drossel - die Aktion mal außen vor - schon 45 Euro.


----------



## DarkMo (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Cleriker schrieb:


> 50EUR für eine 16.000er war doch noch vor zwei Jahren ganz normal.


 bitte was? ich wohn hier in ner kleineren stadt im osten und hab seit - puh - 6-7 jahren oder so ne 16er für 25€ im monat - haben dann später auf das ganze mit telefon aufgerüstet und sind jetzt bei 30. hätte ja ned gedacht, dass es solche unterschiede gibt xD

jedenfalls laut meinem begriffsverständnis sollten für gleiche leistungen auch gleiche preise verlangt werden (also jetz nich auf deine 50 und meine 25 bezogen - das find ich generell frech sowas) - also sollte das ungedrosselte WEITERHIN soviel kosten wie bisher, und das gedrosselte kostet kA nen 10er weniger oder so - je nach vertrag halt. vllt so 25% rum. ideal wäre noch ein monatliches switchen zu ermöglichen (ich erinner mich da konzeptionell an diese BASE werbung da). dann wär doch eigentlich alles paletti. aber so? das stinkt doch nach abzocke.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Oktober 2013)

Das mit dem switchen ist ja möglich. Man hat den gedrosselten Grundvertrag und wenn man merkt man kommt nicht aus, ruft man an und lässt für 15 Euro die Drossel ausheben. Im nächsten Monat läuft dann wieder der Standardvertrag an.


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

2 MB/s wären schon legendär für mich 

Wobei das ja nur bei den DSL-Verträgen ist, wenn man diese LTE-Router hat ist die Drosselung so heftig böse dass du Inet dann wirklich vergessen kannst (Bekannte von uns haben das sich aufschwatzen lassen).


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



Research schrieb:


> Frage: Was wird daraus: Kabel  Deutschland drosselt laut AGB Filesharing-Anwendungen, wenn Kunden über  diese pro Tag ein Datenvolumen von 10 GB überschreiten bis zum Ablauf  desselben Tages auf 100 Kbit/s.
> KabelD wurde ja von Vodafone aufgekauft.


 
würde mich auch interessieren, da wir hier Kabel Deutschland kunden sind. btw, von der drossel hab ich bisher noch nichts gemerkt, hab aber auch selten die 10GB am tag überschritten


----------



## Shona (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren, da wir hier Kabel Deutschland kunden sind. btw, von der drossel hab ich bisher noch nichts gemerkt, hab aber auch selten die 10GB am tag überschritten


Diese drosselung gibt es schon aber seit Jahren bei Kabel Deutschland, wird aber wirklich nur bei Filesharing-Anwendungen durchgesetzt bzw. Seiten wie Rapidshare, Upload usw. alles andere bleibt ungedrosselt.
Zumindest habe ich das so schon bei Freunden mitbekommen


----------



## Research (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> 2 MB/s wären schon legendär für mich
> []



2Mb/s
MB|=Mb
MB=MegaByte
Mb= MegaBit
DSL-Leitungen werden immer in MBit/s angegeben.
8Bit=1Byte.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Seit 5 Uhr 45: Telefónica/O2 Drosselt in #Neuland ein*

Ich hab gelesen Seit 5:45 und dazugedacht: wird zurückgeschossen. ok  
Aber schön geschrieben, sehr unterhaltsam


----------

